# Benelli Nova for sale



## roseman (Sep 19, 2011)

$420 o.b.o. This gun is only 1 year old. I really like it but I bought a Nova 20 gauge too and don't need both. I still have all three factory chokes and a $100 Code Black Goose choke to go with it. Text Tyson @ 801.362.1003 if you are interested or have questions. I do have a possible buyer already, but I'm posting here in case it doesn't work out.


----------

